# UKM Applicaation



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi has anyone else in South Africa Cape Town applied for British Citizenship through British Mom and born before 1983? What are your waiting time frame? 

Thanks! 

Eligibility criteria: UKM (decent by Mum, and born before 1983)
Method of application: Through a company called Move Up in Cape Town South Africa
Date of sent to Liverpool office: 1 September 2015
Date of receipt by UK Liverpool HO: 03/09/2015
Date of debit of fees: not sure as the funds were taken from Move Up but they confirmed it was taken
Date of receipt of acknowledgement: Never received anything
Date of Biometric Enrollment: Received a letter dated 5 October 15 and had the (B/E) done 2 November 2015
Date of receipt of approval: Waiting
Date of Ceremony: Waiting

I am waiting patiently for my outcome. Wish it was here already though.


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

*Approved!!!!*

Eligibility criteria: UKM (decent by Mum, and born before 1983)
Method of application: Through a company called Move Up in Cape Town South Africa
Date of sent to Liverpool office: 1 September 2015
Date of receipt by UK Liverpool HO: 03/09/2015
Date of debit of fees: not sure as the funds were taken from Move Up but they confirmed it was taken
Date of receipt of acknowledgement: Never received anything
Date of Biometric Enrollment: Received a letter dated 5 October 15 and had the (B/E) done 2 November 2015
Date of receipt of approval: 19 February 2016 :cheer2:
Date of Ceremony: 29 February 2016 :welcome:
Date of passport application: 1 March 2016 :rockon:
Date received passport: .....


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This is a post/thread for the UK section, Sandra.


----------



## snymancm (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Sandra, I have currently also just started going the UKM route to get my British passport and would like to please know what supporting documents you had to send in order to be successful? Could you please also tell me approx. how much move up cost?
Thank you and Kind regards
Courtney Snyman


----------

